# How to Run CS 1.6 in 800 by 600 in widescreen ?????



## rachitgandhi (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello
i hav a laptop Dell Studio 1558 laptop of configuration 
4 GB DDR3 , INTEL core i5 560M , ATI 545v , 500 GB 7200 RPM HD

I want to Play counter strike 1.6 on 800 by 600 resolution in widescreen.....
but i m not able to configure my ATI Catalyst....
as before i had seen that nvidia is giving an option of scaling which helps cs 1.6 to run in widescreen mode in whatever resolution u want....
but i havn't find in ATI Catalyst plz suggest me how could i play CS 1.6 in widescreen mode specialy in 800 by 600 resolution as i m a cs player of my college and have more practice in this resolution.....

Thank you in advance i know u can help me out .....


----------



## Faun (Nov 17, 2010)

The resolution is not widescreen.


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2010)

Try this: AMD Game Forums - Cannot Maintain Aspect Ratio on Full Screen Games!


----------



## rachitgandhi (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanku for ur suggestions.....
i know dat d resolution is not widescreen..... but it can be stretched 
and  thanku for the AMD forum.... it really worked....


----------

